# My plants are dying!!!!



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

i have a 46 gallon bowfront
i have a power glow light 
i dont know what plants i got


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats not a lot to go on. There is now way to tell why your plants are dieing with a LOT more info.

Wattage of lighting. Type of Lighting (VHO, PC N.O.). Substrate. 
At the very minimum a description of the plants. Fertilizer (if any).
Tank inhabitants and quantities of each.
Filtration.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

A picture would help tons.


----------

